# General > Pets Corner >  Please Help! Our dog is missing! NOW FOUND

## Julia

Our little black puppy has gone missing, he's only 4 months old, my little girl is distraught as he belongs to her.  He is wearing a pale blue collar with white spots.

----------


## Liz

> Our little black puppy has gone missing from Loch Street, he's only 4 months old, my little girl is distraught as he belongs to her.  He is wearing a pale blue collar with white spots.
> 
> Please if you see him can you ring me on 07849 990151


 Oh Julia that is awful!  Do you know how he got out? 
 Really, really hope you find him soon.
 Surely he won't have gone far unless something frightened him.

----------


## Julia

Could you please leave this post here for a little while at least, by moving it to the pets section you are drastically cutting our chances of finding our pup!  The general section gets far more views and is quite busy tonight.

Our little black puppy has gone missing from Loch Street, he's only 4 months old, my little girl is distraught as he belongs to her. He is wearing a pale blue collar with white spots.

Please if you see him can you ring me on 07849 990151

----------


## Liz

I was just thinking exactly the same!
  I realise that posts re animals should go in the pets section but surely when it comes to something as urgent as a missing dog it could be left in the general forum for at least a few days so that more people can see it.
  Really hope you find him soon Julia!
  I am sure you will have checked with the Police already. Have you tried Caithness FM to get them to broadcast an appeal?

----------


## dblonde

I live in Loch Street so will be keeping an eye out for him, what is his name?  

Hope you find him soon.xx

----------


## carasmam

Hope he turns up soon  :Frown:

----------


## Moira

Julia. I know they won't go looking specially, but if you give the Police Station a ring on 603551, the bobbies that are out & about may keep an eye out for the puppy.

The other thing that is worth a try is if you know any taxi drivers, ask them to keep their eyes peeled.

Good luck.

----------


## unicorn

I hope you get him back Julia and fast....

----------


## Julia

Both our dogs went missing, we got one back safely already, someone very kindly phoned the police station when they found her!  We are so grateful, we are just hope we can find the other one!  He is a wee scaredy cat and is not used to the area yet.

----------


## Phoenix200416

*I do hope the wee guy turns up safe and sound soon! Do keep us posted when he turns up. I will keep my eyes open when I am round and about....*

----------


## Julia

No sign of our pup, he's been missing now for over four hours, we would like to offer a financial reward for the safe return of our puppy.

----------


## Torvaig

Julia, I hope that someone has him safely inside and hasn't got round to reporting it yet. Some people assume that, if they find a puppy, it has been abandoned and don't really know what to do......I hope he comes home soon. :Frown:

----------


## router

what kind of pup is it.i have seen two little pups running around on cairndhuna.I am not sure if it is yours but it would help if i had a pic or a description...

----------


## justine

hope you get your pup back.You must all be worried..I am sure he will come home soon.. :Grin:

----------


## Julia

I've searched practically every street in Pulteney, most of them twice, we've been out with torches calling his name but no sign yet, I just hope someone has found him and is waiting until morning to return him.  I hate the thought of him being all alone outside in the dark, he must be terrified!

----------


## carasmam

I wish I could come and help you - dont give up hope  :Frown:

----------


## Boozeburglar

That is awful.

If you can handle it, take it in shifts to drive around the locality throughout the night. 

I really feel for you, if I was up in Caithness I would be out there to help you.

----------


## Margaret M.

> I just hope someone has found him and is waiting until morning to return him.


I think that may well be -- it is very late.  I sure hope you find him, Julia.

----------


## justine

have you tried the police station.I did when bingo went out for his 5 hr dissappearence.They even phoned me a couple of days later o ask if he was home.They kept his description that i gave them incase any one phoned or handed him in..Worth a try...

----------


## Blondie

How awful.  I'm heading out with my dog shortly.  I'll walk all around that area and look for him.

----------


## KCI

Julia - have you found your puppy yet?

We're just going out in the car, so we will have a look around for you.

----------


## binbob

i really hope u find the wee chap soon...i would find it unbearable if any of my 4 dogs were missing.
will say a wee prayer to st. francis of assisi for him.
very best wishes for a good outcome.

----------


## cuddlepop

thats awful I hope he's back home now.Our's went missing for minutes and that was bad eneogh you must be distraught. ::

----------


## Phoenix200416

*Any good news this morning Julia? I do hope he's home safe and sound....*

----------


## KCI

We've just been driving/looking around for the last hour or so, but no sign. Hope you have found him now.

----------


## Julia

He wandered back howling his little head off!  He was absolutely soaking wet and shivering but seems well.  I honestly thought we would never see him again.

Thank you to everybody for all your kind messages of support  :Grin: , and thank you to admin for the 'sticky'! 

I'm going out soon to buy him a luminous collar and ID tag, looking for a black dog in the dark is not something I plan on doing again!

----------


## carasmam

Brilliant news, Julia  :Grin:   Crank the heating up and loads of tlc and he'll be right as rain.
So happy he's back

----------


## DeHaviLand

great news :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

Thats great news

----------


## Liz

Oh Julia that is brilliant news!!!!(Flip, my smilies aren't working! I am smiling though!lol)
  Give him a hug from all of us! Have one yourself as well as you've been through a horrible time.

----------


## Torvaig

That is such good news Julia; now you know why I have a five foot wooden fence around my place!

----------


## carasmam

> That is such good news Julia; now you know why I have a five foot wooden fence around my place!


Same here, but is it someone opening gates in the dark?   ::   I've been taking Cara out on her lead in the garden for last pee at night since Socks went missing just in case.

----------


## Julia

Here he is dry and reunited with Skye!

----------


## Liz

Benjy kept getting out of gaps in the back garden fence when he was a puppy but thankfully he only got as far as the next door neighbours before I spotted him.
  Thankfully, a new fence put a stop to this.
  I am quite paranoid about checking that all gates are shut before letting him out now. Especially since someone left it open and he got out and made a beeline for a dog and got into a bit of a 'scuffle'!

----------


## Liz

What a great photo Julia!
  Skye looks so happy!!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Smiles and hugs all round. :Grin:  :Grin: 

Hopefully with the fright he got he wont do that again.

We got our wee monkey a flashy collar,only problem is the kids think its naff and refuse to take her out with it flashing off and on.lol

----------


## nanoo

*Julia, has the wee guy turned up yet? I certainly hope so. When we're out and about today we will keep a look out, if you have'nt found him. Poor wee thing, as you say he'll be so frightened. I hope he is home safe and sound Julia.*

----------


## nanoo

*Absolutely fantastic news Julia. Big fire, bowl of food and lots and lots of kisses and cuddles are the order of the day for the WHOLE day now. Seriously though, i just love a happy ending.*

----------


## hell raizer

im glad he's back home safe and sound. he's lovely  :Grin:

----------


## badger

I'm so glad he's back Julia.  What a lovely little dog.  I searched our churchyard in Wick this morning just in case as it's right next to your road and passed the message on to someone who lives nearby so will tell them the good news.  

How nice to have a story with a happy ending.

----------


## Moira

Happy endings are just the best Julia.  I'm so glad.  What a cutie  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

Such good news and the photo says it all.  So cute!

----------


## justine

Glad you got your dog back...Your daughter looks like she loves him to bits... ::

----------


## Julia

Thanks again everyone, I'm touched by how supportive you have all been and I am very grateful indeed! 

He's been absolutely fine today, had lots of attention and cuddles and does not seem to have suffered any ill effects from his travels.

----------


## Lolabelle

I'm so glad he's home Julia, Skye looks delighted and the pup doesn't look too unhappy to be home either!  ::

----------


## Phoenix200416

*So pleased that he turned up safe and sound! You must be thrilled to have him back!*

*Thanks for letting us know he got home safe!*

----------


## rob16d

God, I was reading from the start and was getting worried...then I saw you found him! My heart melted at that photo! He must love you by the time he returned! Unfortunatley my 5 month old kitten, Tilly, wandered off last week and never returned...my neighbour found her passed away  :Frown:

----------


## nanoo

*Awww rob16d, that's so sad. Poor wee soul,  I have cats of my own and would hate anything to happen to any of them. Will you get another do you think. Get in touch with Liz of Cat Protection if you decide you do and she'll keep you right. Liz posts on here as well, her avatar is a Lassie Collie you can't mistake it.*

----------

